# Natural Ground blinds



## flyscarecrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Show me some pictures of your natural material ground blinds, please.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

What area are you hunting and what is the predominant shrub around there?

Where we hunt the yupon is good for using as cover around some bigger limbs and such. For the most part however when not in a ladder stand of some type we simply find a tree with some growing up around or close to the base and stand in behind it.

I got this one last year simply standing beside a tree with nothing but the tree there to block anything, long story but I had 5 does standing within 10 feet of me on the opposite side of the tree when I drew on him at 19yds. 









Just be sure that when you start to build your blind that you use something that will hold it's color and leaves for a while, or that you use enough small stuff to cover or break up movement, both in front and behind you.

It sucks to build a great set, then come back a week later only to find all the leaves fallen off and it looks like an empty bird nest.


----------



## flyscarecrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Sreemin, I appreciate any input. I'll be in ET east of Livinston on one lease and up above Jasper on another. Mostly pine, oaks, sweetgum and some youpon. I've done them south and west. I just like looking at other folks set up. I love natural cover. Very nice buck. Where did you get him.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment. I am VERY fortunate to be able to hunt with a good friend on their property over in Houston county, right along the Trinity. Lots of thick river bottom brush, and we don't take a hard look at them, until they are at least 4+. This one on the hoof weighed 178#, which ain't too shabby for an E.Texas free range buck.

Depending on how that youpon is growing, there are times when you can simply cut you out a hole right in amongst it. Also if you have any of the palmetto's they make a good breakup as well. For the most part though, just something to break up your outline, usually works very good.

What you see in the background of the pic, is pretty much wide open, along side the road, compared to 30yds either side of me or back behind the camera. The camo I wear blends right in with it and my bud has walked right by me several times within feet and not noticed me sitting in the brush. This is the second buck I have taken in this particular area within about 50yds of each other. Here is the other,









Another thing you can do is use a pop up, and brush it in. There are a couple of post donw loer that have some awesome cover jobs. I got a couple from Sportsman's Guide, which were darker in color and hid really easily using the youpon for brushing in. The grandson and I, had several does walk within feet of it.


----------

